# BackYard Built-In BBQ/Bar



## Ricksweares

Great job!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: 

Rick


----------



## nap

should we take this as an invitation to the season opener BBQ?

Looks great.

Great view over the canyon as well.


----------



## bpowell

Thanks guys! Can't wait for spring/summer to spend more time out there. BBQ'ing in the rain isn't quite as enjoyable!


----------



## nap

You are just like my wife. She never answers the serious questions either.:laughing: 

curious as to the location though(generally speaking). that is a wonderful view you have.


----------



## bpowell

The more the merrier!

We are in Northern California in the San Francisco East Bay Area.


----------



## Knucklez

nice to see you didn't remove the tree but incorporated it into your plan. well done!


----------



## Vektor

Hi, bpowell.

Just found this website via a Google search for "building a backyard barbeque" - your post was the first result on the page.

You did a wonderful job on this project, and as I was looking at the pictures, I kept thinking "the landscape looks really familiar."

Then I saw you were from the East Bay, as are we. 

My fiancee and I are buying our first home this summer, and are planning on the "Lamorinda"/Walnut Creek area. If the home we purchase does not come with a set-up like this, building one is most definitely on our "DIY to do list."

Glad to have found this site, and your great DIY project. Nice job!


----------



## perpetual98

Is that a special fridge that can stay outdoors?


----------



## bpowell

Hey Vektor. We used to live in Walnut Creek, but are now in Castro Valley. I highly recommend building one at your new house. It will be well worth the work.

A friend of mine in the Dublin/Pleasanton area finished his bbq last summer and just posted his pictures on yardshare. You should check it out for alternative ideas. If you go to http://www.yardshare.com, his is the one titled "Backyard" in the most viewed yards section.

Let me know if you have any questions if you decide to do it!


----------



## bpowell

Perpetual98 - Here's the story on the fridge. If you want a "truly" outdoor fridge, it should be completely stainless steel. However, if you start looking at these you will see quickly how expensive they are. So I compromised on a fridge that has a stainless steel door only. The door is the only part of the fridge that is exposed to the elements so I figured it would be ok. Given that it was a quarter of the price of the all s.s. fridge, I figured if I had to replace it in 5 years, it wouldn't be a big deal. This is my second winter with it, and have not had any problems.


----------



## Vektor

Thanks, BP. I just checked out the pics of your friend's BBQ - it looks great also. I'm sure I'll touch base with you for tips and advice as the summer looms nearer. I anticipate I'll be spending a lot of time on this forum now that I've found it. 

One question - where did you buy the materials?


----------



## bpowell

I've tried to list all of the major materials.....

Concrete Block - Home Depot & Morgans Masonry (San Ramon)
El Dorado Stone - Morgans Masonry
BBQ - Expo Design Center
Fridge - Home Depot
Double doors under grill - BBQ's Galore
Countertop Tile - Home Depot
Concrete Backerboard - Home Depot


----------



## Vektor

Thanks, BP, that gives me something to go on. I imagined that there must have been some stuff from Home Depot, but I had never heard of Morgan's Masonry before - I'll have to look into that.

We were tossing about the idea of including a sink in the set-up, but are well aware that we'd be dealing with a whole new can of worms once we start incorporating plumbing into it.


----------



## steve1234

Nice....A built in BBQ was also our first project for our house. After a long debate, we did a sink. Highly recommended if you can swing it.


----------



## Vektor

Sounds great, steve1234! Hope you are enjoying your new addition to your backyard. How did it go, building with a sink and all?


----------



## steve1234

We love it. Truth be told, it's "half a sink" as the drain is not tied into our house drain, and it's cold water only. I ran the drain down a hill adjacent to our house. As you can see from the pics there's not a lot down there. We just use it for light rinsing, but even for that it is handy.


----------



## Vektor

That's a gorgeous set up you've got there, Steve! The bbq looks great, and I love the lush greenery surrounding the property. Looks like a lot of mountain/woodland trees. What part of the country are you in?

Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## steve1234

your part.....south bay, just outside of Los Gatos


----------



## Vektor

Ahhh. No wonder why I thought it looked so nice!

Great area down there. Looks like you've got a great lot, very woodsy.


----------



## bpowell

Nice Set-up Steve! You should throw these pics and any construction pictures up on http://www.yardshare.com. Yours would be a great addition to the bbq's already there. Your's would be the 3rd Bay Area bbq that I know of.


----------



## steve1234

thanks. Maybe I'll post up when I'm done. I still have some finishing touches to do.....after I finish the inside kitchen, of course.


----------



## Taipans

I just wanted to also say very nice job! How much does a project like that usually run without the grill components?


----------



## steve1234

In the beginning it always seems like it will be cheaper, then you have to add in the sprinkler piping I busted when digging.......

I don't have the actual roll up but here's a guess:
Digging - my labor - "free"
Cememt pad - $150
(Son falling off his bike in the freshly poured concrete - priceless)
Plumbing (pvc) - $40
Framing (pt 2x4's) - approx $200
Plywood - siding - $90
Electrical - $100
Tile (home depot) - $300
Stucco - $75
Metal trim - $60
Tile substrate - $100
Sink & fixture - interesting question - I bought a $50 sink, my wife didn't like it, she went to her plumbing source, came back with a copper sink and wouldn't come clean on the cost. 
The redwood cover was spendy - approx $450. 
Drop in stainless cooler - $450
Cheap refridge - $80
Stainless doors - $500.
BBQ- actually a standalone. Took the side trays off, wheels off and slid it into the space. 

Then of course, you have to new chairs.....


----------



## Taipans

For what you have thats not so bad. I wanted to make a built in one myself but I have a walkout and I'm to lazy to run down the deck to the ground floor when grilling the odd meal each week!


----------



## billvasko

That fridge only cost you $80???? Was it on clearance? I checked Home Depot and couldn't find anything that nice remotely close to that price. Can you provide more details? Thanks!


----------



## steve1234

My wife picked it up. I'll see if she remebers where. I do rememeber it was some crazy sale


----------



## billvasko

steve1234 said:


> My wife picked it up. I'll see if she remebers where. I do rememeber it was some crazy sale


Thanks, I appreciate it....


----------



## marc412

great job on the BBQ, hope you get alot of use out of it:thumbup:


----------



## Knucklez

i have some stupid questions.. 

how do you select the BBQ so that it fits in the opening you make? are these special for built-in installation? did you buy a BBQ and then just take the top half off? are they standard size so that you can easily replace 5 years from now? :confused1:

Knucklez


----------



## Scuba_Dave

steve1234 said:


> BBQ- actually a standalone. Took the side trays off, wheels off and slid it into the space





Knucklez said:


> i have some stupid questions..
> 
> how do you select the BBQ so that it fits in the opening you make? are these special for built-in installation? did you buy a BBQ and then just take the top half off? are they standard size so that you can easily replace 5 years from now? :confused1:
> 
> Knucklez


They do sell BQ tops only, but usually just easier to buy one & don't install the bottom cabinet
Then its just a matter of making the opening to fit the BBQ
My BBQ I could take the bottom off
But I need it on wheels
Or I need a 2nd one so I can have one on the deck & one by the pool


----------



## bpowell

Hey Knucklez. You actually select your bbq first...and then build the opening to fit. So when I built this one, I drew out the dimensions for the structure, then based on that...came up with the range for width, length, and depth for the grill that would fit that area. With those approx dimensions...I went shopping. Once you've purchased the grill, you create the opening to fit the grill.

All of these types of grills are specifically for built-ins. They come with exact dimensions for the cut-out so that you don't need to guess.

Unfortunately, they are not all standard sizes. If you ever needed to replace the grill you would need to find one that was bigger (of not exactly the same) as your current, so that you could cut a larger hole. Lots of work. HOWEVER...if you buy a top-quality grill and take care of it, you will not need to replace in 5 years.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Knucklez

oh i see, that's good advice. buy a grill that is meant specifically for built-in application, and wait until you save up enough $ to be able to afford the best one. with the money you save by DIY, more than makes up for it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel

Nice, that's a neat idea with the BBQ and sink and fridge outside. It really looks nice and inviting. I like the idea of using the tiles for the table top too, it makes for something different and solid. 

Only thing how does that fair out in the winter? The sink and fridge especially. Do you need to blow compressed air in the pipes the clear them up of water before winter?

Also if that BBQ ever stops working beyond repair, are they pretty much standard size or would you have to start undoing all the hard work to get it out/new one in? Then again I suppose BBQs are not very complex devices and don't really "stop working". I suppose you can buy replacement parts like burners and what not right?


----------



## bpowell

I've never had any problems with my fridge due to the winter....but then....I live in California!

I've seen ads for companies that will come out and service your built in grill if you have any problems. I've never had to do it (knocking on wood) but I've go to think that you'd be able to replace any bad part pretty easily. 

Bryan


----------



## bpowell

For those of you interested in a great step by step walkthrough while building an outdoor kitchen area...check out this yard: http://www.yardshare.com/myyard.php?yard_id=40

This is my buddy Dave's, and he nailed it. Couldn't have done a better job.


----------



## bhowitt

Great job and just what I am looking for. Do you think plywood front would work with stainless steel laminated to it would work instead of cement blocks


----------



## Rodroddy

Now, that is really nice. My Wife & I are wanting to do something very similar. Hopefully the HOA will approve!


----------

